

Automation Vs. Employment And Why Money Doesn’t Matter Anymore. - j_camarena
http://jcamarena.com/toughts/automation-vs-unemployment-and-why-money-doesnt-matter/

======
ajuc
Money are not that important. It's just universally agreed token for how much
people want something.

If there were no money, people will just invent something new in their place.
Like "talons" for many rare goods in socialist states. In socialism everybody
was paid almost the same, goods were priced according to the state order, but
there were not enough goods for everybody (for example cars, but also TVs,
houses, almost everything).

So there were "talons" for cars, which operated like "more important money".
You worked in factory, you got your pay, you theoreticaly could afford car,
but you still needed to have "talon" to buy this car. And talons were issued
for people that had connections, or was useful to government (for example by
spying on neighborns). So there were 2 kinds of money, and the kind that was
important was the kind that was rare. People made big unofficial buisnesses on
trading talons for other goods etc.

The moment the socialism was abolished we had tens of tousands companies
created, because people wanted goods, and now money mattered instead of
connections and "talons". So people started doing things that mattered to
other people to earn money, to afford to buy things they wanted. In one month
shops changed from having nothing (only very basic goods like bread, vinegar,
etc, most food was produced by the only free industry during socialism -
individual farmers that sold them on black market), to having everything. That
was useful for people, and the reason it changed in so small amount of time
was that money are a good way to show people what other people wants.

If people really wanted to stop hunger in Africa, we would do this years ago.
The reason we didn't is - we don't care. Abolishing moneys will do nothing to
address this problem.

Also - automation increased for last 200 years. People predicted working day
of 3 hours, etc. Instead we work more, to afford more things.

